# Crystal Mud Balls



## dean (28 Apr 2013)

I bought a vase from a boot sale that had these jelly balls in it, no one knew what it was so I've been looking and found out about them 
"Crystal Mud Balls" 
Thought they could add another dimension to emersed growing

Check out this video on YouTube:



Has anyone used them?


----------



## dean (28 Apr 2013)




----------



## Iain Sutherland (28 Apr 2013)

i see these a lot, they're used in table centres for weddings and the like.  Never used them myself though.


----------



## dean (29 Apr 2013)

I've ordered some to experiment with


----------



## Steve Smith (30 Apr 2013)

Could make for an excellent prank when poured into a toilet bowl


----------



## dean (5 May 2013)

Yeah put then in the container if you have to provide a sample


----------

